# Grey ghost disc brake



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 3, 2012)

Trying to help a friend out with a bet.Did the grey ghost come with a rear disc brake from the factory in 1971.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Oct 3, 2012)

*yup*

not many but have seen original dec of 71 ghosts with dec 71 dated discs.


----------



## krateman (Oct 6, 2012)

Not to ruffle any feathers, but Tony from Krates In The Attic, among other experts there, have said and some agree that there were no Dec. '71 Ghosts BECAUSE the Dec. bikes are considered NEXT years model. There were no Dec. '73 Krates. I believe there were no Dec. '72 Pea Pickers, either. The Ghosts run most likely ended in Nov. There are wayyy toooo many faked Ghost out there with discs unfortunately. Supertone, Hoagie57 and Tony from KITA would be some of the more knowledgeable people to discuss this topic with.


----------



## kingsting (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't think any came from the factory with discs but I could see dealers adding disc brake wheels to the plain-looking Ghosts and Cottons at Christmas time to help move them from the sales floor.


----------



## ABC Services (Oct 18, 2012)

*Really?*

I do not own any krates nor do I want to, but I just looked in my 71 catalog introducing the Ghost and it has a disc on it !


----------



## kingsting (Oct 19, 2012)

ABC Services said:


> I do not own any krates nor do I want to, but I just looked in my 71 catalog introducing the Ghost and it has a disc on it !





Sure looks that way, doesn't it? 

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1971_1980/1971_26.html


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Oct 19, 2012)

*Discs*

The Ghost that had that disc is a bit of Chicago Folk Lore. I think it was an April of 1970 and in the early Stingray collector days a collector pulled the disc to put it on a Manta Ray. I think that the wear of a disc brake brake band would be an original sign but could be added.


----------



## krateman (Oct 24, 2012)

Not sure what to make of that. Why wouldn't you buy a Krate?


----------



## KenC (Nov 6, 2012)

There were disc brake Ghosts and Cotton Pickers from the factory, I use to own an original Dec 71 disc Cotton. Actually all mid Nov and Dec Krates had disc brakes including the Apple, Orange, Pea, and Lemon. They are however very rare and there are more Ghosts and Cottons today than there was made from the factory because of guys repainting them to make them rarer, which is why I wouldn't buy a repaint unless there was still some original paint in the BB, head tube or under the head badge.


----------



## RailRider (Nov 8, 2012)

I agree! What is the earliest dated disc hub known so far? I was thinking somebody had a dated 1970 disc at one time.


----------

